# Looking To Trade, Not Sell. Where Do I Post ?



## Subwayrocket (Sep 16, 2016)

Have alot of duplicate taps , all NOS like new,  all HSS , mostly Greenfield , Widia, OSG . Looking to trade for either some sizes I dont have in taps or dies .   Where do I post this ? (Not selling)


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2016)

For sale / trade items should be posted in the classifieds

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/classifieds/


----------



## LucknowKen (Sep 17, 2016)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/the-trading-post.288/


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 17, 2016)

I stand corrected   I guess I better update myself.


----------

